
Microsoft is now tying Satya Nadella's pay to LinkedIn's performance - lnguyen
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/10/19/microsoft-is-now-tying-satya-nadellas-pay-to-linkedins-performance.html
======
tinkerteller
This is so boneheaded. They are not tieng revenues but user logins! Expect
more nagging emails from LinkedIn to do logins!!

 _According to the filing, the “number of times logged-in members visit
LinkedIn, separated by 30 minutes of inactivity,” on desktop and mobile
devices will be evaluated over a three-year period to help determine the
number of performance stock awards (PSAs) that get doled out to Nadella_

